# Best Advice



## Blu1913 (Oct 9, 2006)

Ok folks so here is my '.02' about the best advice to give:

ALWAYS USE YOUR CALCULATOR!!!

I'm excellent at mental math, but i have found after 6 hours of doing problems...i find myself screwing up easy addition and subtraction. THerefore, I have made rule with myself that all math will be done witha calculator...even if its 100*.01.....

:true: (a mental answer of 10 will really jack your answer up...)


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 9, 2006)

I have also fat fingered many a wrong simple calculation becasue of these awful calculator choices.....I am going to try and go slow and recheck some calcs this go round


----------



## Blu1913 (Oct 9, 2006)

Yeah, really...theres nothing like using the SAME calculator for 14 years then having to learn another one.... :kick:


----------



## GTScott (Oct 9, 2006)

Just use a spreadsheet on your laptop/Palm. Geez, do I have to think of everything?


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 9, 2006)

> Just use a spreadsheet on your laptop/Palm. Geez, do I have to think of everything?


No Doubt.

What's wrong with these people?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 9, 2006)

Be sure to bring a phone with you so you can call your coworker for a hint, and to order a pizza as the AM session winds down.


----------



## GTScott (Oct 9, 2006)

> Be sure to bring a phone with you so you can call your coworker for a hint, and to order a pizza as the AM session winds down.


Why would anyone phone a friend? I was planning to just bring them all with me. In the long list of things I can't bring, they never one say I can't bring my team of academics to help me. In addition to academic help, I also plan to use them to unload my car just in case the NCEES-provided porters are too busy.

-GT


----------



## Blu1913 (Oct 9, 2006)

I was planning to just drive my car throught the doors...everyone should be wearing earplugs, so i dont think i will distrub anyone...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 9, 2006)

> Why would anyone phone a friend? I was planning to just bring them all with me.


Your an engineer. One studying for the PE. You don't have any friends.


----------



## GTScott (Oct 9, 2006)

> > Why would anyone phone a friend? I was planning to just bring them all with me.
> 
> 
> Your an engineer. One studying for the PE. You don't have any friends.


Good point. I don't think my wife even likes me lately.


----------



## Blu1913 (Oct 9, 2006)

Wow this was a board gone wrong...everyone put your pencils down for the day...and go home...


----------

